# National Garden Railway Convention BBQ



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

As many of you know, we have contracted with *the Roaring Camp and Big Trees Railroad* to provide our Wednesday night BBQ and Train rides. Because of the steepness of the terrain their maximum rider capacity is 200 people per train. So I figured we were going to be more than 200 enjoying the ride through the redwoods so I contracted for 2 trains. Well.. It was announced today that the first train out has reached capacity and we cannot accept anymore riders! The early train and the 5 o'clock dinner has officially *SOLD OUT!*

We still have a little over half the train capacity left for the 3:45 BBQ followed by the 5 o'clock train ride. If you want to attend this magnificent event, I would suggest you get your registrations in soon as it is sure to sell out!










Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016
@ngrc2016

Follow us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/NGRC2016/


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Russ,

Thank goodness I got my registration in early! This will be our first event for the convention arriving from the south, before we get to the hotel and convention proper. Will there be a will call for the event there? I'm guessing that our tickets are in the registration packet that we won't pick up until Thursday morning.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad I got mine early, too. Looking forward to the ride. I hope 'Dixieanna' will be pulling the train.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted Yarbrough said:


> Glad I got mine early, too. Looking forward to the ride. I hope 'Dixieanna' will be pulling the train.


Ted,
The DIXIANA has always been my favorite SHAY! Something about the wood cab and polished brass....
I'm hoping that is the locomotive we get also...









Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

scottemcdonald said:


> Russ,
> 
> Thank goodness I got my registration in early! This will be our first event for the convention arriving from the south, before we get to the hotel and convention proper. Will there be a will call for the event there? I'm guessing that our tickets are in the registration packet that we won't pick up until Thursday morning.
> 
> ...


You're about the fifth person who told me that the BBQ will be their first event at the *National Garden Railway Convention!* It did not occur to us that people would head straight to Roaring Camp and not stop by the hotel first to pick up their registration packets. I think we will have to bring at least any remaining tickets to the BBQ up from the hotel when we drive up. That way those that bought tickets but did not pick them up would be able to get them there. They will still have to pick up their registration packet at the hotel either after they get back from the BBQ or early the next morning. We'll leave a list of names back at the hotel to cross reference just in case someone decides to stop there late and then head up to the BBQ. We are doing the train ride and BBQ at COST so there will be NO REFUNDS for people who do not show.

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------

